# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  أيهما احق بالاعارة وارغو المجتهد ام النفطى المتعجرف ؟؟

## عمرعثمان

*ايهما احق بالاعارة وارغو المجتهد أم النفطي المتعجرف , فحقيقة وارغو وان لم يوفق يشعرك بأنه يريد ان يفعل شئ ويقاتل بلاهوادة ومع ذلك مستوا في تقدم من الحسن للاحسن وكل يوم افضل من سابقه , اما السيد العريس وفتى صفاقس المدلل خبأ نجمه من شهر مارس ولم نجده عند الحاجة فلم يقدم ماهو متوقع منه امام اهل بلده ذهابا وايابا وادعى الاصابه التى كذبها الطبيب الامريكي الزائر , وقال عنه مدربه ان عقله مع خطيبته والان بعد زواجه سيكون عقله مع زوجته ويحتاج لشهور عسل طويلة حتى يقدم لنا شيئاً,فحقيقة يااخوان اذا كانت فكرتي خاطئة فصوبوني . فاالاحق بالاعارة النفطى وليس وارغو !!!
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*من غير تفكير النفطى ثم النفطى ثم النفطى
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

من غير تفكير النفطى ثم النفطى ثم النفطى



 الحمدلله لقيت زول شاركنى في راي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ولا واحد فيهم يشطبو الباشا وبس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 الحمدلله لقيت زول شاركنى في راي



حقيقى والله ومن غير مجامله نحن اراءنا تقريبا مشتركه.... فى  حاجات كتيرة اتفقنا عليها وان شاءالله دايما متفقين على الخير وعلى حب المريخ ولك منى كل الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ولا واحد فيهم يشطبو الباشا وبس



 
 الاخ الغسينابي 

الباشا باذن الله مشطوب , بس ده بالنسبة للمحترفين الاجانب  سواء تجنيس او خانات اجانب اساسية
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حقيقى والله ومن غير مجامله نحن اراءنا تقريبا مشتركه.... فى حاجات كتيرة اتفقنا عليها وان شاءالله دايما متفقين على الخير وعلى حب المريخ ولك منى كل الاحترام



تسلمى الاخت البرنسيسة
حقيقة الناس تعاملت مع اعارة وارغو من المسلمات وتناست موضوع النفطى نهائي 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انا النفطى ده قبل فترة فتحت عنه موضوع كامل اذا تكرمت مر عليه وشوف راى الناس كان شنو... عنوان الموضوع(النفطى... الاحتراف ام الدلال)
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انا النفطى ده قبل فترة فتحت عنه موضوع كامل اذا تكرمت مر عليه وشوف راى الناس كان شنو... عنوان الموضوع(النفطى... الاحتراف ام الدلال)



 

جدا  الاخت البرنسيسة
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*وارغو تقريبا كل المباريات كان ممتاز عدا مباراتنا امام الهليل وقولو لي منو الكان كويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عموما اكبر غلطه في تاريخ المريخ الحديث اعارة وارغو (مجرد رأي)
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*بصراحــــــــــــــــــــــــــة !!!!!!!!

وارغو أفضل بكثير من النفطي ، أولا وارغو يعطيك الإحساس بالإجتهاد ، ثانيا يجابه بشدة داخل المستطيل الأخضر ، ثالثا تحس بالمرارة في عينيه عندما يجد نفسه بعيدا ولم يقدم ما هو مرجو منه ، خامسا أنه قريب منا من كل النواحي وغير مترفع ، أما ذاك النفطي جميعكم شاهدتموه في مبارتي الترجي والسلبية الواضحة في أدائه ، ألم تلاحظون عندما يستلم الكرة في حالة الهجمة المرتدة ينتظر حتى يعود دفاع الترجي بالكامل ثم بعد ذالك يفكر في تحويل الكرة وهنا تكون مالطا خربت .
*

----------


## looly

*لا اؤيد اعارة ارغو كما اتمنى منح النفطي الفرصة الكاملة وعدم التعجل في الحكم عليه. اما بالنسبة للخانات فلم لا يكتفي المجلس بالاجانب الموجودين حاليا حتى نهاية الموسم لنرى ماذا سيحدث؟
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*ياجماعه وارغو اخير من النطي بي مراحل 
لاكن البقنع الاداره منو
                        	*

----------


## senba

*الاتنين ما لم يجدوا اجماع اهل المريخ منذ البداية انا شخصيا بفتكر لو كان المريخ عاوز يسجل لاعب ذى وارغو ليه شطب ايفوسا واذا كان عاوز لاعب ذى النفطى ليه شطب باولينو؟
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*بصراحة بقاء وارغو افيد للمريخ من النفظي وخاصة الاخير فقدناه في اهم مباريتين هما الترجي والهلال.
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أسمح لى الاخ عمر أن أختلف معك عند هذه الجزئية، فلا وارغو يجب ان يعار ولا النفطى أيضآ!!!!
الآحق بالاعارة هو مجلس ادارة النادى الذى حار به الدليل واصبح دون كيشوت
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

أسمح لى الاخ عمر أن أختلف معك عند هذه الجزئية، فلا وارغو يجب ان يعار ولا النفطى أيضآ!!!!
الآحق بالاعارة هو مجلس ادارة النادى الذى حار به الدليل واصبح دون كيشوت



 
الاخ غندور 

مجلس المريخ ماعايز اعارة , عايز (إطارة)
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ولا واحد فيهم يشطبو الباشا وبس



 لا النفطي لا وارغو ولا حتي الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

من غير تفكير النفطى ثم النفطى ثم النفطى




 نفطينو قال دا جاي اعرس بقروش المريخ بس 
شطب خلي اعارة شطب من الفيفا ذاتو

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ولا واحد لان النفطى هو نفطينو ووارغو سبب العزاب
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الا تكون حاوى حتى تعرف مايجرى 
    فى نادى المريخ
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

ولا واحد لان النفطى هو نفطينو ووارغو سبب العزاب



:204::204::204:

بى دلعو ده كان بقى رونالدينيو ما دايرنو... يا يلعب زى الناس يا يورينا خطوته الجميله:Bebe20:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:204::204::204:

بى دلعو ده كان بقى رونالدينيو ما دايرنو... يا يلعب زى الناس يا يورينا خطوته الجميله:bebe20:



لا لا لا لا
دا النفطى بحالو حرام عليك يا برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*التخلص من وارغو مشكلة ونقطة سوداء في تاريخ المجلس ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*وارغووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
كارثه لو اعاروه
الناس دى مابتشوف ياودعمى 
حاجه تحير يعنى الا يغلب الهلال
تسلم ياود عثمان ود الطاهر
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الاحق بالمغادره 
الكاربونى 

*

----------


## asim saif

*وارغو لم يفعل شئ مع المريخ لا اري سبب لتمسك الجمهور به 
يضيع فرص سهله جداً 
وعندما ينفرد بالمرمي من مسافه بعيده ينسي الكوره وراهو  
ويجري بالكره بدون فائده يفقدها باقل احتكاك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*النفطي لم نشعر بغيابه إذن فهو مو مؤثر تصحبه السلامة وباقي الدولارات إن ذهب
                        	*

----------


## wadrahim

*والله ياجماعة الخير وارغو دا أفضل لاعب في أفريقيا بس اللاعب دا عاملين ليه سحر عشان مايتألق مع المريخ وعندي الأدلة الكافية
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*لا خير في هذا ولا ذاك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الاحق بالاعارة النفطي وكاسروقا
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*وارغو لاعب موهوب ومجتهد يحتاج الى المساندة عندما تكون الكورة لديه حتى لايتعرض للاصابة من قبل زملائه
                        	*

----------

